# Beretta 92 compact mag question



## Wildman1024 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a newly purchased new 92 compact and am running the 10 round mags (NY). They have small extended floorplates on the mags so you can get all 3 fingers on the gun. Question is do they make larger extended floor plates? I dont have large hands by any means but I still feel a little cramped. After shooting 100 rounds I am thinking I should have bought the fullsize. I really liked the idea of the shorter slide and barrel but the smaller grip just does not do it for me.


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Beretta doesn't make them and the factory ones are rare if you can even find them. I have large hands and I enjoy shooting the compact more than the full size. If you need more factory 10 round mags, CDNN has them.


----------

